# The Telnet command

## efernandez2

I tried using telnet through a terminal session to practice sending and receiving mail by this method (another tool that will assist me in getting used to the command line), however it has not been successful for me.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.

----------

## JC Denton

 *efernandez2 wrote:*   

> I tried using telnet through a terminal session to practice sending and receiving mail by this method (another tool that will assist me in getting used to the command line), however it has not been successful for me.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.

 

Not successful in what way? Can you post what command you're using, as well as any relevant error messages?

----------

## roderick

Is the issue with telnet not installed or that you do not know the commands to gived to a remote mail server via telnet to port 25 (mail port)?

If the latter, then basically you do something like this... (your input is stuff in bold)

fortune kdelibs # telnet mail.whatever.net 25

Trying 10.10.10.10...

Connected to mail.whatever.net.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 mail.whatever.net ESMTP Sendmail 8.12.11/8.12.11 (Wed, 26 Jul 2006 00:33:10 -0230 (NDT)) -- Throw down your headers and prepare to be judged

helo yosemite

250 mail.whatever.net Hello yosemite [1.1.1.1], pleased to meet you

mail From:roderick@whatever.net

250 2.1.0 roderick@whatever.net... Sender ok

rcpt To:someone@whereever.com

250 2.1.5 someone@wherever.com... Recipient ok

data

354 Enter mail, end with "." on a line by itself

test message

.

250 2.0.0 k6Q33AWl027797 Message accepted for delivery

quit

If the former, then 

```

emerge -av telnet-bsd

```

----------

## efernandez2

If the telnet session cannot be done from the live cd, then I understand why it won't work, but off of a fresh install, it should work.  Is telnet something that needs to be emerged?

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

emerge netkit-telnetd.

----------

## JC Denton

 *Janne Pikkarainen wrote:*   

> emerge netkit-telnetd.

 

...or telnet-bsd  :Smile: .

EDIT- Oops, didn't see the bottom of your post, roderick.

----------

## roderick

 *Captain Kirk wrote:*   

>  *Janne Pikkarainen wrote:*   emerge netkit-telnetd. 
> 
> ...or telnet-bsd .
> 
> EDIT- Oops, didn't see the bottom of your post, roderick.

 

 :Smile: 

Yah.. I covered the bases for the question... just wasn't exactly sure if it was the telnet command or the mail commands in question.

----------

